# need help?



## bowhunter1432 (Jan 21, 2003)

i am going down to florida in feb for sheepshead.wheres a good place to go?i usually go to cocoa beach area alot of jetties.any help would be good thanx......


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Try these links. http://www.fishsanibel.com/fish/sparidae.htm#Sheepshead 
This will let you know what there catching at cocoa pier and others. http://www.floridasaltwaterfishermen.com/piers.htm#eastc 
Any sea walls,jetty's, or dock's will be your best bet.
My honest opinion is for you to go to the Inlet which is about a 45 min drive if that
from where you will be. You may all so want
to target some others while at the Inlet.
Here's the link. http://www.floridatoday.com/sections/recreation/sebastian.htm http://www.flausa.com/interests/beaches/cocoabeaches.php 

Hope this helped.

T<----->Lines
Kozlow


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Kozlow

Thank's for the Sanibel link!! Their suppose to have the bridge fixed(causeway) soon. Had hoped to fish it this weekend, but weather report doesn't look to promising. I need to do a better job of finding links in my own back yard!!  

Again, Thank's for the link!  

Tight lines


----------



## demonfish (Mar 31, 2002)

we used to slaughter sheepshead under the bridge on the 528 causway heading towards port canaveral. aroung the bridge pilings in a boat, huge fish, but that was years ago.


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Jighead et al,

That is a good Sanibel link, THX Koz  

Wild Bill you could mention how we crushed the Sheepies over X-mas 2001 at Bokeelia pier/Pine Island including your pier tournament winning 4 pounder  

Is the pier open yet given new mgt ?

And yeah keep up your field and online fishing research for us  

Dress warm and Go fish !

`bucket

FYI Still at home w/sick 3 yr old  Looking like she may get over virus and back to daycare tomorrow


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Just contacted Capt'n Con's, claim pier is open. Have been told this before and wasted a hour waiting for gate to be unlocked. Fishing report shows flat line so I think I may make a scouting trip today.

Tight lines

Jighead


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Jighead
Sounds like you need to open up a can of
whoopa$$  on who's ever job it is to open the gate.Get his home phone # and give a little wake up call.  

T<---->Lines
Kozlow
P/S your both welcome about the link.


----------



## Jighead (Dec 1, 2002)

Talked to daytime Dockmaster, found out gate should not have been locked. He's looking into it and gave me his home & cell #s just in case.  

Stopped at the standby spot, couldn't resist catching a couple. Nothing big but while I was out there....

Tight lines


----------

